# ‘Rampage 4 Real’ episode 2 review: ‘Make or Break’



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

> Taking up immediately where episode 1 leaves off, episode 2 “Make or Break” starts off at the coffee house that Quinton “Rampage” Jackson and his friends were talking at when manager Steve Datte walks in. Jackson and Steve walk outside and Steve talks about how he and Jackson’s training partner Gavin Sterritt had a workout without Jackson.
> 
> Steve verbally doubts Jackson’s commitment which visually angers Jackson. Following the conversation, Jackson heads to the Rampage Fitness Academy where he works out, determined to prove Steve wrong on his doubts. Basically Jackson is venting rather than hitting Steve as Steve thought he actually would do.
> 
> ...


http://mma-freak.com/rampage-4-real-episode-2-review-make-break/


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Judging from this synopsis, this is the worst fighter reality show of all time.


"Later on Jackson accuses his cousin Dre of misplacing his car keys" 


Really?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I could have put it more like he assumed Dre misplaced the keys cause he always misplaces things. However, I do agree it isn't your typical MMA reality show. Then again this is Rampage we're talking about.


----------

